# Loofah soap



## JennH (Oct 1, 2013)

I've seen these on occasion and they've always intrigued me. So I took the plunge and made some. 

I couldn't line the mold AND get the loofah in, so I was SURE these soaps would be stuck in the pipe for weeks. But they came right out the next day! 

Then my scent accelerated and I figured I would have huge air pockets, but I was pleasantly surprised that I didn't! 

So even though the soap gremlins tried, I think I thwarted them this time!


----------



## lpstephy85 (Oct 1, 2013)

Rock on! Looks lovely and glad those gremlins took a hike!!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## paillo (Oct 1, 2013)

Really pretty! Assuming it's M&P? I'm growing luffahs and can't wait 'til they're ready to harvest!


----------



## JennH (Oct 1, 2013)

paillo said:


> Really pretty! Assuming it's M&P? I'm growing luffahs and can't wait 'til they're ready to harvest!



These are CP. 

I'm so jealous, I wish I could grow loofahs!


----------



## paillo (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow, I am impressed with loofahs and CP and how beautiful they are! Loofahs are easy! They need a trellis, like a tipi, a lot of sun, and no care


----------



## JennH (Oct 1, 2013)

I contemplated asking my mom to grow some for me (I live in a condo), but I think we may be too far north. But feel free to send your extras my way


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice job JennH!  They look great!

Pallio I tried growing Loofah a couple times unsuccessfully ,  I'm so thankfull for stores.


----------



## TVivian (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm curious about these. How do they work in the shower? It seems like they'd be kinda painful. It looks amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Miz Jenny (Oct 1, 2013)

I was curious and thinking about making some so I bought one from a vendor at the Walnut Valley Festival in Winfield Kansas a couple weeks ago. It doesn't lather. I've tried everything and it plain just doesn't lather. It's not scritchy like I thought it would be but I like lots of lather! It looks just like yours. BTW, she was very unpleasant. Another was extremely nice and I bought a sweetgrass and green tea soap and body powder from her because I loved the scent. I introduced myself to both as a soap from Northern Ontario Canada. Maybe the first one was afraid I'd steal her ideas. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## JennH (Oct 1, 2013)

TVivian said:


> I'm curious about these. How do they work in the shower? It seems like they'd be kinda painful. It looks amazing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making





Miz Jenny said:


> I was curious and thinking about making some so I bought one from a vendor at the Walnut Valley Festival in Winfield Kansas a couple weeks ago. It doesn't lather. I've tried everything and it plain just doesn't lather. It's not scritchy like I thought it would be but I like lots of lather! It looks just like yours. BTW, she was very unpleasant. Another was extremely nice and I bought a sweetgrass and green tea soap and body powder from her because I loved the scent. I introduced myself to both as a soap from Northern Ontario Canada. Maybe the first one was afraid I'd steal her ideas.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Soap Making mobile app



I've never even tried loofah soap before. I just thought they looked neat :Kitten Love:. I am kind of worried that they'll be too scratchy. Worst case I can probably scrub pans with them!


----------



## KrisAnt (Oct 1, 2013)

They are awesome on your feet, sort of like a pumice, they help remove calluses and it actually feels really good. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## savonierre (Oct 2, 2013)

They look perfect to me.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 2, 2013)

Do you put the loofah in whole or do you slice it first? If you use it whole, does it cut easy when you cut the soap? I've though about making some and a really minty, scrubby foot soap would be awesome.


----------



## Saswede (Oct 2, 2013)

They look great - in spite of the gremlins!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Oct 2, 2013)

JennH said:


> I contemplated asking my mom to grow some for me (I live in a condo), but I think we may be too far north. But feel free to send your extras my way



I gew these in MD 2 years ago. They did awesome but then we got that freak ice storm at the end of October and it wiped them out. If they had just a few more weeks they would have been perfect. Start them indoors in mid February and then put them in the ground in a sunny spot with a fence to climb after the last frost and juat pretty much let them grow. Water them if it gets really dry. Easiest thing I've ever grown!


----------



## JennH (Oct 2, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> Do you put the loofah in whole or do you slice it first? If you use it whole, does it cut easy when you cut the soap? I've though about making some and a really minty, scrubby foot soap would be awesome.



I used it whole and cut the loaf with a serrated bread knife. It cut nicer then I expected. Although crooked as all get out, but that's my fault.

But I think I've seen them done with the sliced loofah too.


----------



## greenmountainwife (Oct 2, 2013)

I make a few loofah soaps like this. I really love them as a whole body scrub, and it really isn't scratchy. I wonder if the soap somehow softens the loofah. Everyone seems to love them. How bubbly it is just depends on the soap recipe used. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## TVivian (Oct 2, 2013)

I really want to try this now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## KrisAnt (Oct 2, 2013)

When you use citrus colors and scents the look like a slice of fruit.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 2, 2013)

I just bought loofahs from WSP but haven't figured out what kind of mold to use yet?  I bought a soap with one in it and I love it.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## JennH (Oct 2, 2013)

evilnurse said:


> I just bought loofahs from WSP but haven't figured out what kind of mold to use yet?  I bought a soap with one in it and I love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making



I used 3 in PVC pipe and my loofas fit in fine. I got them at Target though, so they could have been dwarf loofas.


----------



## evilnurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Lol. Dwarf loofahs. That made me giggle. My loofahs measure 3 inches


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## roseb (Oct 2, 2013)

They look beautiful!!  I didn't use color so mine aren't as pretty, but they smell great.  Used tea tree and peppermint.  We had a bumper crop at school this year and harvested over 45 loofah!


----------



## JennH (Oct 2, 2013)

roseb said:


> They look beautiful!!  I didn't use color so mine aren't as pretty, but they smell great.  Used tea tree and peppermint.  We had a bumper crop at school this year and harvested over 45 loofah!



I bet they smell awesome! I still haven't gotten the nerve to try EOs yet. Mine are Salty Sea Air. I'd love to try peppermint, but I'm overwhelmed with all of the types!


----------



## KrisAnt (Oct 2, 2013)

A Pringles can, Peel the paper off when it's ready.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## greenmountainwife (Oct 2, 2013)

I've used Pringles cans, but more recently began using PVC pipe. We don't eat Pringles, so it just made more sense to get something reusable instead of buying chips I didn't want to eat just for the package. 

My loofahs are from bulk apothecary and fit just fine. A few were tight, a few were thinner. Either way, makes awesome soap!



Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Oct 4, 2013)

Ha I must be the worst gardener anywhere, actually I know  I am !  But now I'm somewhat inspired maybe next year:wink:


----------



## kazmi (Oct 5, 2013)

paillo said:


> Really pretty! Assuming it's M&P? I'm growing luffahs and can't wait 'til they're ready to harvest!


 
Paillo I'm jealous too.  I have no place to grow my own.  If you find you have extras <wink, wink> that you want us to take off your hands, I'd be first in line to buy some from you :razz:


----------



## kazmi (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks JennH now I have another soap that just went on my list of 'Gotta Do' soaps...  roblem: LOL  Your loofah soap is sooo cool!  I'm glad that the gremlins stayed away because they came out perfect!!!


----------

